

The Mac generated more revenue for Apple last quarter than the iPad - anderzole
http://www.tuaw.com/2014/10/21/long-live-the-mac-apple-posts-all-time-quarterly-record-in-mac/

======
api
I've got an iPad, and I love it, but it's not a "real computer." It's a dumb
terminal. Case in point-- you cannot develop software for the iPad on the iPad
(even with a keyboard).

I've had the thesis for a long time that mobile isn't going to displace
"desktop." It's going to join it. It's not a replacement for the PC but a new
kind of thing-- the "third device."

